# On ya bike squire......cor blimey Scarborough 23 Jan 07



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

What a day! one to remember. Defeat snatched from the jaws victory again.
I was on the water 0430, water warm, quite choppy, waves slapping over my pretend front deck/esky. Was trolling my tilsman orange barra lure and about 7 or 8 minutes into the mission bangozzzzzzzzz. The drag was set just right, my rod was halfway under water, and its all a bit of a blur there, as to whether the rod came out of the holder or not, I think it did, and the leash held and my hand got to it simultaneously. Anyway, up to this point great. Several blistering runs, fish was starting to win line, cranked up the drag, and after 3 minutes or so, a snapper/squire came to the yak, all played out....then it happened again... momentary brain death. (mine that is not the fish.) Hooks looking well set, fish three quarters out of the water, not even kicking......what the hell.... just lift it in. (despite fish lifter being stowed behind left elbow, within easy reach..... and yes, its over the gunwhales.... almost, yes, the trebles have moved to one side, and yes, I have got my thumb and one finger around its belly, and yes, its swimming away very nicely.... having see sawed on the gunwhale, and fallen back the wrong way (from my point of view)
Well I said, Andy I said....umm,.... I think I might have sworn.... just a little bit. perhaps loud enough for half of Scarborough to hear it... This fish would have been about 60cm, well bigger than my PB...so fat that ....Oh why do I torment myself so....After about 15 minutes patrolling the area over and over again, with the forlorn hope that the fish would be getting hungry, I made off to the main reef, the wind dropped, the seas flattened out, but that was it for the day..... Now I feel really good about it... the fish was really pretty in the predawn glow......till next time

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a shame Andy. Sorry to hear mate!

It's a beautiful place that peninsula. Which reefs do you fish mainly? I normally hit the "L" shaped reefs at the northern tip. About 1km out from shore. I love the colour of the cliffs there too. When the sun lights em - Beautiful

I reckon you'll be using you "Fish Lifter" in the future :wink:


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Dont that just rot ya socks! Sorry to hear about your near PB loss but sounded like a beautiful morning just the same.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUwAnD4AACbfgEISYKeACDUtGAov/7+gMACkw1U/TTVNPyoDQNNlDTIeibUaDVT8mUymbSTaTQGQAAyFT9U0aaDQGhkAAADSQAVs9KAIHkXop3+EtpLys87wWjIl+SKiouTc7I7rd7tqmDKD8ZMBVCwxcqCtzugQNhccb8IdVpx0hU/TjAoHweHDluynUJH++G+tfVTEPZNWRxtIS+x8QMnvmLUJg4K5kXBV0pcqUEVFgyZBjZdSJDHpToGeE49klglqUgGIZidUZfiZMxBwA9EBy2D8XckU4UJBMAJw+A==


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

Andy I long to read a report typed with your own hands where everything goes right - from home to trolley to water to launch to troll to hook up to land to table.........


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The brain is almost as mysterious as the ocean. Nice report Andy


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

You want I should leave out all the bad bits already? Thats where I'm so misunderstood! Even my missis reckons I am bitchin, moaning whining and whinging all the time. I'm doing everyone else a favour here, so they can go snigger snigger "What a right Walley, glad I never do that sort of thing"
Besides aren't the bad bits the good bits?

Cheers, and love you all, and I never take anything to heart

Andybear :lol: Alias Victor Meldrew (One foot in the grave)ABC


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Good to see you giving the tiddlers a chance to grow up  
Hope to be out with you when you finally land a big fella :wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Grant,

If you want to catch that fella, you wanna get on the water within the next 14 days. I"m going back for him..... I know where he lives and what he likes.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I've heard some pretty damn sad "one that got away stories" before AB, but your story take the cake mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mean SOB aren't I :twisted: 
Truly, I'm very sad that the fight ended that way   
However, you are a determined angler and I'm sure that you will prevail over that wascally Snapper in the end :wink:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

And we thought you learnt from your last episode with the blackall Andy - i'm beginning to wonder about your photo with the helmet and maniacal grin.

Word on the street is that sportstab is taking 25:1 that you'll land your next fish over 50cm....personally i'd take england to win the tri-series cricket :wink: :lol: :wink:

Hard luck Andy - it's only a matter of time till you've got one safely stashed in the yak! Here's to next time!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I read somewhere that touching the fish counts as a catch.... or am I dreaming........Yep dreaming. :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

andybear said:


> I read somewhere that touching the fish counts as a catch....


Call it "Tag N Release" :wink:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Andy

At least you're getting the strikes -- pretty quiet up here. Come to think of it, some yelling did wake me just before 5 this morning -- seemed to be coming from the south. Thanks again for your great sense of humour.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andy the old saying says 'some days are diamonds and others are dust', and from your report you had a modicum of dust again...look forward to reading of Mr Big mate on the right side of the gunwale mate


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Comon Andy
We know you're just playin' with our heads. I bet you really bagout every trip.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Gee, that's tough Andy. Just another one of life's CBEs (Character Building Experiences).

And I just dream about even getting a touch from a fish like that...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

More than a day later, but I don't feel that I am licking my wounds. It was great to get that hit, very very exciting. What really excites me is knowing that others (non stinkboaters) will probably take some excellent specimens around those parts, even before the snapper season properly starts.
I did try something a bit different yesterday, out at the area where there are three poles attached to each other. I tried just drifting and paddling and drifting over the reef, casting a big rapalla popper. I find that my diving minnows foul too easily at low tide in that area. I was hoping for a GT to make up for the premature release of the squire.

I'm not sad.... (just a bit miffed)....another bloody brilliant day...yakking and loving it :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I havent heard of any trevally being caught around those reefs, but it's something that has always been in the back of my mind. Have fished around there with poppers a little bit, but not too much. Tailor, Pike & Bream were the main catch.

Very interested to hear if there are any around there.... Maybe we need to get someone to "go for a swim and see" :wink:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Ouch, that story made me cry. Sorry for your loss Andy.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Reading a book on Winston Churchill Andy, and thought you may like this quote from the book

_"Venium, vincam."_ which loosely translated says "Next time I win"


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2006)

> I read somewhere that touching the fish counts as a catch....


One hand one bounce?


----------

